# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  A day at Winnifred Beach

## takinitslow

This was by far our favorite beach to hang out at for the day. The Blue Lagoon was a close 2nd though.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for the Winnifred pictures, Takinitslow.  Now I remember Black’s place.  I took a couple of pictures, but never got to try the food.  I’ll put it on my list.  And I highly recommend you putting Frenchman’s Cove on your list.  There is an entrance fee, not sure how much, but it’s a magnificent beach.

----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## takinitslow

> Thanks for the Winnifred pictures, Takinitslow.  Now I remember Black’s place.  I took a couple of pictures, but never got to try the food.  I’ll put it on my list.  And I highly recommend you putting Frenchman’s Cove on your list.  There is an entrance fee, not sure how much, but it’s a magnificent beach.


Funny thing Vi Frenchman's Cove is one we talked about but didn't make its on the list for this year

----------


## takinitslow



----------


## *vi*

What did you get from Blacks again, Takinitslow??  I haven't been to Frenchman's cove for almost 2 years.  I plan to hand out there this coming reach.  Going to take my girls since they've never been there.  But it is truly a gorgeous, tranquil beach.  In fact the entire grounds are lovely.  The restaurant food is okay, but expensive.

----------


## takinitslow

I got fresh snapper and lobster it was delicious

----------


## sammyb

Lovely!

----------

